# Southern Indiana Find



## manshrooms (Apr 21, 2014)

Found 225 nice yellows around a dead elm today


----------



## ukhater (Apr 21, 2014)

I suppose Kate Upton help you pick them?


----------



## manshrooms (Apr 21, 2014)

Not a clue what you are talking about.Sorry if arent finding any.


----------



## manshrooms (Apr 21, 2014)

I posted a picture titles "southern indiana dubois county"


----------



## fanger (Jan 14, 2013)

I don't think I would be picking shrooms if Kate was with me....tha's funny stuff!


----------

